# شرح بسيط لبرنامج land deskTop



## محمد على خميس (8 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته قمت 
انا اخوكم محمد على مهندس مساحة باحد المكاتب المساحية كما انى اقوم بإعطاء دورات مساحية فى والاجهزة واتنمى انا يستفاد غيرى مما تعلمت فارجو من احد يدلنى كيف اقوم برفع الدورات التعليمية التى سجلتها فى البرامج المساحية Land - Auto Cad - surfer على الموقع لكى يستفاد منها الجميع .....والله الموفق ,,,,, والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سار أحمد (19 يونيو 2008)

أنا جدا محتاجة شرح عن هذا البرنامج


----------



## سار أحمد (19 يونيو 2008)

كيف ممكن تنزيل ملفات خاصه بشرح هذا البرنامج


----------



## المساح10 (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكور مهندس محمد على


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 يونيو 2008)

أخواني وين الشرح


----------



## super_engineer (22 يونيو 2008)

ayna il chareh ya akhy


----------



## عبدالبا سط (22 يونيو 2008)

اشكرم ولكن اين الشرح ؟


----------



## عبدالبا سط (22 يونيو 2008)

أشكركم جدا ولكن دلونى كيف أحصل على الشرح ؟


----------



## المجاهد عمر (22 يونيو 2008)

أشكركم جدا ولكن دلونى كيف أحصل على الشرح ؟


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 يونيو 2008)

ياجماعه وين الشرح حفظكم الله


----------



## كمال المهدي (22 يونيو 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء الشرح موجود تحت عنوان تعلم حساب الكميات بواسطة برنامج land بالعربى وبالتفصيل في نفس قسم هندسة المساحة والطرق . وهو شرح ممتاز صوت وصورة (فيديو) ، وقد رفع الأخ محمد على خميس حتى الآن 8 محاضرات وباقي 6 محاضرات فالرجاء سرعة التحميل لأن الشرح ممتاز .
أخوكم كمال المهدي


----------



## الامين الخوجلابي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخوة رمضان كريم


----------



## الامين الخوجلابي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

لو سمحتم يامهندسين داير برنامج لتصميم البروفايل


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (18 سبتمبر 2008)

أشكركم جدا ولكن دلونى كيف أحصل على الشرح ؟


----------



## الأول (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور م/محمد


----------



## المساح مسلم (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ازيك بشمهندس محمد يارب تكون بخير 
لو سمحت لو المحضرات الثمانية لحصر الكميات موجوده على المنتدا 
ارجو ان اعرف مكانها لانى فى اشد الحاجة اليها ....وشكراااااااااا


----------



## hamdy09 (31 مايو 2009)

ياخوانى العنوان دا مش موجود ف قسم المساحه والطرق ياريت تدلونى وين الشرح


----------



## مروان محمد موسى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

رغم اني ماشف الملف لكن ماقصرت 
يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## عزت محروس (8 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخوان الشرح للمهندس محمد على خميس موجود على هذا المنتدى
فى هذة المشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92179.html


----------



## survey.eslam (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك


----------



## وجدان عبدالرحيم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

وين الشرح


----------



## المقاتل الشرس (12 نوفمبر 2009)

وين الشرح ياخي


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ محمد خميس السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته علي ما اعتقد لكي يتم الرفع من خلال المنتدي فلابد من ان يكون عدد مشاركاتك في المنتدي مائة علي الاقل لكي يتم الرفع فان لم يكن فهناك مواقع عديدة يتم الرفع من خلالها مثل 4shared وغيره من المواقع مثلما فعلت في بعض دروسك الممتعة 
وياريت اكون فهمت السؤال صح وياريت اكون جاوبت علي قدر من المستطاع


----------



## hassanabboud (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخوتي بس ما عم بعرف من اين سوف حمل الفيدو


----------



## اسلام عاطف (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmad albna (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو من المهندس المحترم /محمد علي ان يكمل بقية الدروس لبرنامج الاند دسك علماً انة تم تحميل جميع الدروس من1الى9 كاملة .ولة جزيل الشكر على مجهودة الطيب وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## برق الشمال10 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## صقر العايد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

حياك الله مهندس محمد انامهندس محمود فاكرنى ربنا يكرمك


----------



## م محمد رحيم (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------



## rasool2008 (26 يونيو 2010)

ممكن دروس شرح بالفيديو في الاوتوكاد لاند وجزاك الله خير


----------



## dr sobhy (27 يونيو 2010)

عزيزى مهندس / محمد
بعد السلام والرحمة
تقبل عظيم احترامى وتقديرى لمجهودك الرائع
وإلى الأمام دائما
دكتور / صبحى متولى 
أستاذ مشارك نظم المعلومات الجغرافية


----------



## leito_2200 (28 يونيو 2010)

*أشكركم جدا ولكن دلونى كيف أحصل على الشرح ؟*​


----------



## ghribo (28 يونيو 2010)

دلونى كيف احصل على الشرح


----------



## lord88 (28 يونيو 2010)

اخواتي وين الشرح


----------



## saher202033 (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور بس هو فين الشرح 
انا بجد محتاج الشرح دى اووووووووووى


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (4 يوليو 2010)

اللة يحفظ كل من كل من ساهم بهذة الأعمال ويرحم والدية


----------



## dweikat2009 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

نقسي انزل برنامج ويشغل مزبوط


----------



## taha forjani (15 سبتمبر 2010)

Dear brother 
tank you 
best regards


----------



## علي الدبس (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*أخواني وين الشرح.....
أشكركم جدا ولكن دلونى كيف أحصل على الشرح ؟.........
كيف ممكن تنزيل ملفات خاصه بشرح هذا البرنامج*​*
*


----------



## محمدوصفى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## kirla_81 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

احسن شرح لبرنامج اللاند صوت وصورة على هذا الرابط للمهندس فواز العنسى انا استفدت منه كتيييييييييييييييييير
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3296259/4f693437/sharing.html?rnd=65


----------



## eng_hasn_2010 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الله بكرم امثالكم


----------



## hamdy09 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

انا عندى شرح كويس جدا للاند بس ازاى ارفعه


----------



## جمال شاور (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم يا جماعة على نبل الاخلاق وروح التعامن


----------



## حماده ابو حلا (27 ديسمبر 2010)

فين لوسمحت ياهندسه اللملفات واحملها منين جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدشبيب (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ااين الشرح ؟؟؟


----------



## eng.hosieny (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا ولكن أين الشرح


----------



## moh_ashraf1989 (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## himaelnady (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (11 أبريل 2011)

الاخ العزيز محمد نسال المولى عز وجل ان تكون فى احسن حال وان ترد على الزملاء ولو برسالة بسيطة لكى ترتاح قلوبهم


----------



## e_esmail (12 أبريل 2011)

بجد انا محتاج البرنامج ده وشرحه النهارده اي حد عنده البرنامج ارجو المساعده


----------



## mister.civil (13 يوليو 2011)

تشرفا والله بس اين الشرح


----------



## mosaed36 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (23 أغسطس 2012)

أين الشرح لو تفضلتم


----------

